# Favorite Setup Poll :)



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

please answer the poll above. thanks in advance


----------



## joe12 (Nov 20, 2008)

lol the reef tanks look cool, but all of the corals make you forget about the actual fish.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

how could you not love a reef


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

seriously *JOE *lol


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

you dont get distracted from the fish IMO, i feel theres more to look at in a reef tank.

sure theres some non reef safe fish that are cool like lions and puffers, but i still feel there are cooler fish in a reef enviroment like gobies paired with pistol shrimp which reminds me inverts which in alot of cases cant go into fish only systems. 

IMO reef is the way to go, period.
but everyone will have their opinions and views


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

Lions are reef safe u crazy?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

onefish2fish said:


> ...some non reef safe fish that are cool like lions and puffers...


i said NON reef safe


----------



## mags2313 (Nov 25, 2008)

awww I don't have a marine set up... But would choose Reef if I did..I think.. LoL.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

New too saltwater, how are fish NOT reefsafe???


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

veganchick said:


> New too saltwater, how are fish NOT reefsafe???


Attack inverts/other fish, nip corals and clam mantels, disturb and make rockwork fall down, etc.

Reef is the best.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Isn't that the truth! Non-reef safe fish would just decimate it. I saw the most amazing fish on the reefs in Kauai but the reef looked dead. The cheapie underwater camera didn't take great photos but I wanted you to see the *dead* reef! How those fish sustain themselves is beyond me. It looks like nothing more than rubble.
Chocolate Bird Wrasse (?)


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

its just live rock and is it me or the poor qaulity picture... black tangs in the background?:shock:

...if it is you do realize those go for $450-650 a fish.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, just live rock. I don't think they were black tangs. Isn't the black tang known as a *black longnose*? These fish didn't have the long nose as some of the tang images I've googled. Tangs but not sure what species. There were brown leaning towards black in coloring. I have some other photos (same quality :-() of the fish. Should I bother posting them?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

aunt kymmie said:


> Yes, just live rock. I don't think they were black tangs. Isn't the black tang known as a *black longnose*? These fish didn't have the long nose as some of the tang images I've googled. Tangs but not sure what species. There were brown leaning towards black in coloring. I have some other photos (same quality :-() of the fish. Should I bother posting them?


Yes; they go by longnose as well. The are basically a Black Yellow Tang in my eyes.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Cody- I just googled black yellow tang and all I could find pics on were the yellow tang. How do I find a pic of a black yellow one??


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

sure please post, the picture above isnt even bad just the depth of vision


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

small picture but you get the idea. it really basically is a black yellow tang. just like a purple tang which is $90-140 that is really just a purple yellow tang


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Great, as I want ID's on all of them. I have to get them all sized down (huge file sizes) so I will go do that now. Thanks!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

yes please do it, i think it would be best to post a seperate thread on the subject.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Than that's what I'll do. :-D
Unfortunately I've had, and will continue to have, a hellacious week at work (and it's only Monday!) so it's off to bed for me. I'll try to get my pics downsized tomorrow morning. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice pics, The fish in the background look likes angels to me. They have the same shape as a Coral Beauty.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm with Cody. Reef is the best!


----------

